# VIENNA



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

anybody got any tips regarding restaurants or clothes emporia ?? Any help gratefully anticipated


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

When I was there back in '05, I went to Knize for a few odds and ends and Loden Plankl for a Loden coat. Flusser covers Vienna in his third book, listing clothing places to see. - Droog


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GG,

Vienna is sort of my European base, so a few suggestions:

- And can't go wrong with Do and Co, especially for the view and the bar scene.

- Danieli right of the Kartnerstrasse is a nice Italian place thats a relatively good value (though not cheap)

- Some of the natives might disagree with me, but I think Plachutta is great for Tafelspitz

- If you get tired of Austrian cuisine (a bit heavy in the summer) try Unkai at the Vienna Grand Hotel for Japanese - I thinkits the best Japaese place in Europe outside of London.

- There is another pan Asia place off the Graben which is excellent but the name escapes me - your concierge should know

- For a Michelin experience try Steirereck - on your expense account if you can!

And nothing beats sitting out on the terrace of the Cafe Imperial at the Hotel Imperial on a nice day and enjoying a long lunch

Hope this helps.

Karl


----------

